# anyone own a maltese or maltipoo?



## capall beag (Jan 18, 2008)

Tell me all about them!

Shaare pics if you have any?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 18, 2008)

My parents owned Max, a pure bred Maltese for 17 years. He was an awesome dog. My mom finally had Max put to sleep when he was 17 as he was going blind, deaf and his mind was going. He would get confused and panic and run and bump into things. It was so sad.

Well, my dad went out 3 months later and bought what was suppose to be another pure bred Maltese. Let me add we have the AKC application for registeration for this so called "pure bred Maltese". Sunny is definitely a Malti-poo. Let's see, the idiot breeder kept him in a crate until my parents got him at 13 weeks old. She worked 12 hour shifts 5 days a week (works with a cousin). Because of her keeping him in a crate his eyes are messed up. One eye stays straight for the most part now unless he gets tired. The other one pretty much looks off to the side. His eyes site isn't very good either. If furniture gets moved around he barks at it. Funny at times, at other times it's annoying. He had an ear infection in both ears. Has an undershot jaw. I won't tell you some of his bad habits from being kept in a crate for so long.

Anyway, he is a pretty nice dog but will never be a Max. Sunny is a little on the slow side but is that from his early weeks of crate life? He does have some poodle tendencies as far as being on his hind legs all the time. That's entertaining at times.

So, I would say our experience with a pure bred Maltese was wonderful. Enough so that we wanted another pure bred. Our experience to date with a Maltipoo, well, I don't see anyone anytime soon wanting to buy another. But that may not be really any fault of the dog.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Jan 18, 2008)

This is just my personal opinion, but I do not ever recommend that anyone buy one of those 'designer mutts' that was intentionally bred. I have a list of reasons why, but PM me if you'd like them. I know my opinions on breeding dogs rub some folks here the wrong way.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 18, 2008)

I rescued a little Maltese last summer. She was full of burrs, ticks, and endless mats




What a little darling though... took two weeks of everday gentle brushing/clipping & shampoo sessions to get her back in decent shape. Never a growl or a nip! Calm, patient, sweet, cooperative. What can I say? She has the BEST disposition... truly a sweetheart and one of the most loving lovebugs we've ever had around



My mom adopted her & is giving her the pampered life (which she truly deserves). She captures everyone's heart! That's my experience ~ if they're all like "Dixie" then there couldn't be a more perfect dog


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jan 19, 2008)

I raised Maltese for 12 years and found them to be wonderful dogs. I also now raise the pure Maltese as well as the Maltese/Shih-Tzu cross. I love this cross as well. They are totally sweet, good natured little companions. Here are pics of two of our previous puppies, one as a puppy and the other all grown up.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 19, 2008)

I will probably get bashed for this, but I am only shring my own experience. My Dad and step-mom have a Shi_zhu, a Lhasa Apso and a Maltese. The Maltese is SO sweet (okay, all three are) and I love him to bits. He does have many health problems that are inherent in the breed, however. He has terrible allergies and if he so much as steps on a blade of grass his whole body will break into welts. He has also developed horrible fatty tumors all over his body...luckily they are benign. They had the tumors removed once, but they came right back and are worse than ever--covering close to 1/2 of his body. The vet says that his is worse than most, but that both problems just sort of go with the breed. I think they are SO beautiful and wanted one for myself, until I learned of all of the health problems. I think my next dog will be a Shi_ Zhu instead...seeing poor sweet AJ like he is just breaks my heart. My cousin with a Maltese in CA (the other side of the country and very different bloodlines) died from something to do with his allergies as well. AJ is the SWEETest, most mellow, cuddly little lapdog you could ever want though. If it weren't for both instances and the vet saying that it is so common to have problems, they would be my first choice. Like a lot of big dogs with hip dispasia, datchsuns with back problems and on and on--some breeds have things you have to watch for and make sure to find a very knowledgable breeder. I do LOVE the cute little mop dogs--of all three types!

Amy


----------



## bfogg (Jan 19, 2008)

I had a rescue Maltese.Poor little guy was 5 when I got him. He had been in 5 homes and no one knew he was deaf until his last home at 5.

He was not house broken and I spent Feb vacation with him on a lead tied to my waist,because I knew if he went in the house just once it would be a no win situation.

On the day before I had to go back to work he went and stood in front of the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








He was a pure love bug,he went everywhere with me and hubby but really just wanted to be held and loved on by us.

He had terrible allergies one of the worst my vet had seen,2 computer print outs long,including grass. We had to have a food company make a food just for him.It got so that he lived on steroids and even on those he was having breakouts so bad they would become runny and infected over night. So sadly at 8 we had to let him go.

I loved loved him but would probably not get another ( no come on Bonnie you would if one needed you fess up) as I discovered allergies are a problem with them.

I so miss not having a dog. I love love poodles and contacted a poodle rescue and they took my $200.00 to apply (yes just to apply









)and have never heard back.

But any of the non fur little breeds are so darn adorable, I would love another little one.

Just be careful about the breeding is my advice.






Bonnie


----------



## mininik (Jan 19, 2008)

Amy, Shih Tzus are also prone to some serious health issues. Most dogs are, in fact. The best you can do is buy a health guaranteed purebred puppy from a responsible breeder of well-researched and health tested lines. Beyond that, getting just any puppy (mixed or purebred) from a breeder, the paper, the pound or rescue you are likely to end up dealing with _something_ over time. Not only are we talking about poor health, but variations of standard, as well (think: purebreds that don't look it and temperment problems).

That said, it has been proven that offering a quality diet plays a role in preventing many common health problems, so I am forever researching diets and my dogs are always raised on the best I can find. Over-vaccination, deworming and parasite treatments can also lead to health problems, so we forego these in favor of more natural alternatives. And of course, proper daily socialization, training and play are required by every dog to remain balanced. A lot of problems you read about are purely misunderstandings or management issues.

No matter what breed or mix you decide upon, please look for your new companion on http://www.PetFinder.com


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 19, 2008)

I love 'lapdogs', have had many in my life, mostly Chihuahuas, mostly purebreds but not registered. After my husband died, I was aching for another, as I'd lost both my current Chihuahuas, who just got old, pretty close together. I responded to local 'breeder' ads, but didn't like what I found. Animal-oriented friends who are nurses pointed me to one of THEIR friends, also a nurse, who had one female and had bred her. Someone had already taken the female pup, and I just don't want male dogs(I spay/neuter, of course, but just don't like dog pee 'up the side' of everything, even if it's outside! Wonder of wonders, whoever had taken the female found they really weren't ready for a young pup, and returned her-and you can bet, I BEAT it down to the city to their house!

Angel IS registered,is now 10 1/2, and is the most wonderful little dog I've EVER had--and I've had some great ones! She has been very healthy, though she apparently hurt her back last spring(she liked to lie on the back of the sofa, and had 'baled off' there a few times, before I could stop her(my sofa,which sits out in the room and not against a wall, now is 'decorated' w/ items designed to keep her from being able to jump up there; not very attractive, but it works!) After a couple of courses of steroids, muscle relaxant, and painkillers, she has now been fine for quite a while. We also prevent her from jumping on/off the 'higher' bed here; there is a pillow ramp for the lower bed(mine). She does the 'reverse sneeze' thing sometimes, but it doesn't seem to affect her);I have never seen any sign of allergies, unless that's one-and if it is, it really has minimal effect on her.

A Maltese maintains SUCH a wonderful, puppy-like personality, in that they remain lively and outgoing and just 'bright-eyed',and are 'easy to have around'- naturally social,somewhat but not overly, independent, and not prone to developing neurotic behavior, as some toy breeds seem to be, if not handled EXACTLY correctly! I will say that I would not get ANY toy dog in a household w/ very small children; when my kids were VERY tiny, we just didn't have a dog, period-then when we did get another Chihuahua(a fond memory in itself!), they were carefully supervised, ALWAYS, with the dog(I was a stay-at-home mom, and could do so.)

My Angel is not at all 'yappy'; she is very smart and responsive to learning, and is very adaptable. My sister, who LOVES dogs but is a complete boob about training and the like, got one on my recommendation, and loves her DEARLY.

Drawbacks are the coat, which requires a good deal of care(I keep my clipped down myself, investing in a grooming table to be able to do so)-and they tend to bad teeth. VERY regular teeth cleaning should be a given. I love Angel about as I do my kids, and would have another, PROPERLY BRED, Maltese in a New York minute, including if from rescue. I would NEVER buy from a pet store, though, and would be VERY cautious about BYB--I was very lucky in where I got mine--but then, they were NOT in it for the money, and were educated and thoughtful people.

Margo


----------



## miniaddiction (Jan 19, 2008)

Always been a fan of crossbred dogs. My pride in joy comes in the form of a 10 month old poodle x chihuahua

Phoebe is the love of my life, she is the sweetest dog you will come across and never snaps, nips, growls..not a nasty bone in her body. Absolutely no health issues whatsoever. She came from a poodle breeder who bred her by accident and loved the product so much that she has repeated it a few times and has to take orders for the pups. Very special little dogs. With plenty of brains too.

So jus be careful what you buy, but I cannot say enough for poodle x breds...






This is Phoebe at about 12 weeks old






And this is her all grown up. She weighs 2.3kgs


----------



## capall beag (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh so cute!!

Thanks for all the input.

I am not breeding them. Just trying to find out about them.

I think poodles are awesome dogs. Of course, in any 'breed' there is rubbish and poorly bred dogs. But, in general, they are so smart!

The only thing I don't love about a poodle is the tight curly coat.

Heck give me any dog for a while and I will come up with a reason to love it





I do miss having a lapdog.

I have 4 delightful dogs and both of my jrt's are lapdogs in the house but they are terriers outside

They are not foofoo though!

Who ever thought I would miss foofoo








But I do!!


----------



## susanne (Jan 20, 2008)

We lost our sweet Maltapoo, Sophie, this past September...it's amazing how such a tiny being can leave such a huge hole in your heart.

Here is the tribute that I wrote for her...

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...7&hl=sophie

Sophie was a rescue and had some serious health issues, and when I say she was a bitch, I'm not just referring to her gender, but I am forever sold on Maltese and Maltese Crosses (pun intended). I have no idea how they fit that enormous heart into such a tiny body.

I have to add: I LOVE Phoebe!!!


----------



## capall beag (Jan 20, 2008)

Suzanne, Thanks for sharing!

That was lovely to hear about your Sophie


----------



## Dona (Jan 21, 2008)

About 8 years ago, after losing our beloved toy poodle of 16 years, I decided that I didn't want anothe poodle. We had poodles for most of our married life, and I clipped them myself. I decided I wanted a small dog that was "low maintenance". I had always loved Yorkies & Maltese....and to be truthful, if I had gone to see a Yorkie first, I know I would have gotten it. But, the ad I answered first was for a Maltese...and I was instantly in love!

Moochie was a 5lb fur ball of bouncing LOVE! I never had any trouble keeping his ling silky hair tangle free...so I kept him in long, full coat.






Mooch loved absolutely everyone, and lived to play ball! He had absolutely no health problem that we were aware of, until at age 5, he started showing some signs of losing his balance. I took him to the vet, thinking he may have an inner ear problem. Turned out, it was much worse. He had a brain tumor in a place that was inoperable, and meds were not helping. Within just a few days, he started have grand mal seizures & we had to let him go.





I loved this little guy so much, I knew I wanted to have another just like him. Of course, you never get one "JUST LIKE" the one you've just lost....do you.

I ended up getting another little guy who is now 6lbs at 2 years old. "Opie" is just like Moochie was in personality....very lovable & greets strangers like they are his long lost buddies. He is a little shorter in leg than Moochie was & a bit stockier. When Opie's puppy hair grew out, it was long & silky like Moochie's had been.






But then I noticed something strange....his hair down close to the skin on his body was beginning to grow in "krimped" looking.



I let it grow out & the kimped'ness made his hair bush out & tangle/matt easily. I also noticed that it felt more "cottony" instead of silky. I tried to keep up with it....but it was just impossible. It was such a chore to keep the tangles out...and Opie hated having it done, because quite simply...it hurt! So, I gave in & clipped his body close....but left the long hair on his head, legs & tail...as it is still straight & silky in those areas. I seriously thought that he may actually be a Malti-poo, even tho I have full registration papers for him. But after contacting a Maltese Forum & talking to several people...I've learned there are different types of Maltese coats. Some do have naturally wavy coats, and some have more of a "cottony" texture instead of the silky feel. The Maltese that you see in shows have had their hair oiled & straightened to get it looking perfect! Here is a pic of Opie after clipping.






Regardless of the type of coat our Maltese dogs have had....they have all had the same wonderful disposition! They LOVE everyone...they aren't constant "yappers" as some small dogs can be, and they love being played with! They are highly intelligent & I've taught both of mine to do many different tricks very quickly. Maybe I've been fortunate...but neither of my Maltese have had any allergies, or diseases (other than the brain tumor). I love this breed & will probably always have one.


----------

